# Solution for High-Protein Diet Gas Problems



## Purdue Power (Dec 23, 2004)

I was plagued for so long with having gas after nearly every meal.  I thought that it was just an unavoidable consequence of eating an 8 meal/day, very high protein diet.  But thanks to a guy I met the other day, I found that the only reason why I kept getting gassy was because I didn't have enough fiber in my diet to process all of the food that I was taking in.  All I had to do was get some generic metamucil from WalMart and I have no problems at all anymore.  Everyone else may already have this knowledge, but just in case, I wanted to pass it along.  We no longer have to suffer.  I always eat a big bowl of oatmeal in the morning and I have 3 heaping tbl spoon doses of the generic metamucil throughout the day.  Good stuff


----------



## QuestionGuy (Dec 23, 2004)

lol. Thanx man, I didn't know that, I have the same problem, in on  a bulk and farting all the time pretty bad. Hm, I always thought fiber causes that little "problem"


----------



## largepkg (Dec 23, 2004)

Dear god if that works I owe you big!


----------



## Purdue Power (Dec 23, 2004)

If you take in too much, you will get some bloating for different reasons.  If you don't get enough, all of that digested meat just sits in your intestines, basically rotting.  Good image, huh?  Now even when i do have gas, it is minor and doesn't even stink.  Sessions on the throne don't take as long.  Just cannon blast that bad boy out.  Not as much time for reading, unfortunately.


----------



## Vieope (Dec 23, 2004)

largepkg said:
			
		

> Dear god if that works I owe you big!


_It will work so good that you will have something more than gas coming out.  _


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2004)

Fiber one cereal is also a great carb source and place to get alot of fiber!


----------



## largepkg (Dec 23, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _It will work so good that you will have something more than gas coming out.  _




Maybe I'll have rabbit for dinner tonight followed by a tall glass of metamucil.


----------



## Vieope (Dec 23, 2004)

largepkg said:
			
		

> Maybe I'll have rabbit for dinner tonight followed by a tall glass of metamucil.


_Maybe I won´t post so close to you anymore.  _


----------



## Purdue Power (Dec 26, 2004)

largepkg said:
			
		

> Dear god if that works I owe you big!


That is how I feel toward the guy that told me.  Diesel, if you are out there...thank you so much.

By the way, Diesel is a 21yr old bodybuilder dating a 41 year old fitness model.  The guy is quite a specimen.


----------

